# Help with my coffee machine...



## Ste (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here and just after some help with my coffee machine. I purchased a Necta Colibri Instant coffee machine off ebay a few months back and installed it and it worked fine for several weeks but recently it has started playing up where the water doses are all over the place and it's now not dispensing chocolate either.

I've swapped the radiomotor on the chocolate with another but it's exactly the same (just not spinning) ... I'm now wondering if it could be a faulty relay or if it's just something to do with the programming.

Thanks in advance.

Ste.


----------



## evan.nolan (Nov 3, 2013)

check for scale deposits in or signs of same in resoviour tank. if found then defo scale build up in boiler, thus flow meter reads ok but voloume decreases.....


----------

